# Info On Forced Upgrades to 8.1



## KomputerKid (Dec 25, 2014)

I've seen a lot of claims of forced upgrades from Windows 8 to 8.1. I found this article that explains why it's happening and how to stop it. http://www.askvg.com/how-to-stop-automatic-forced-upgrade-from-windows-8-to-windows-8-1/


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

I've seen a few threads here where people upgraded from Windows 8 to Windows 8.1 and then had device and/or software issues afterwards. 

--------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Tabvla (Apr 10, 2006)

Frank, did the Users who experienced problems run the Compatibility Check before upgrading..?

T.


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

I don''t know.

Since I've never used Windows 8 or 8.1, I didn't read them in detail.

----------------------------------------------------------


----------

